# land roller putting grass seed to deep



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

Im currently thing of changing from a land packer to a land roller to get rid of more stones. I do like the job that the land packer does on the clay chunks, but the stones have to go! I was going to pull a Rite Way land roller behind my seeder. Do you thing the roller will push the grass seeds to deep into the soil, preventing them from germinating ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I don't think it would, but I do not know for sure. I think swmnhay has used a land roller but I don't know if he has used it seeding.

Regards, Mike


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I have seeded small seeds with Valmar on a land roller for some time. Other than if the soil is wet it works well. I have diamond harrows ahead of the roller to spread a little soil and level things before the roller.


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

Chuck said:


> Im currently thing of changing from a land packer to a land roller to get rid of more stones. I do like the job that the land packer does on the clay chunks, but the stones have to go! I was going to pull a Rite Way land roller behind my seeder. Do you thing the roller will push the grass seeds to deep into the soil, preventing them from germinating ?


It will work just fine. I have a 45' Riteway that I use before and after drilling both alfalfa and grass and have very good results.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I've had alfalfa spread and then rolled it. worked well. I plan to seed an alfalfa grass mix next year and i plan to roll it right after seeding. i woldn't worry that it'll push it to deep.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

We got some pretty rocky ground so dad built a 16 foot roller out of four foot pipe with half inch wall that has end caps so we can fill it with water. Football size rocks become flush with the ground.

The only drawback is the field finish is quite powdery and washes out easily. We seeded 1,000 acres of alfalfa and got like two inches of rain right after rolling each field and got lots of washouts in the hills. At least it was an awesome catch. Here's a shot of filling the roller.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

I should add that we harrow the field after floating the seed and fertilizer on and roll afterwards. Also lots of rock picking as well by hand. The hired hand harrowed on field really deep and the seed came up just fine although I was worried it wouldn't.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Roll away!. I have used both the smooth rollers like the Rite Way and the Brillion rollers for over 30 yrs.

I've custom cut a lot of hay that was just drug in and have ALOT more issues with stones and rocks in the cutter.Plus ridges the cutter can gouge into.

I do like the Brillion for the textured surface it leaves from the rollers.Small divots all over catch water better than perfectly smooth surface of a smooth roller.Less chance of trash and dirt blowing also before your stand gets established.

I will not seed any alfalfa or grass without rolling it.Seed to soil contact and to leave a smoother rock free field for the cutter,etc.


----------



## Chuck (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice


----------

